# DTG Supplies Vendor in TX



## BayouPrintingCo (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello all... I am in dire need of a vendor in TX that carries DTG supplies such as Pretreat and Inks. if anyone knows such a place please direct me to them. I have a few good vendors out of state but I need someone close to get supplies on rush orders that won't kill me in shipping charges, or i can physically drive and will call supplies. 


I have a Veloci-Jet XL using FastINK pretreat and inks. I have used ImageArmor PT also, prefer the FastINK pretreat for lights.

thanks in advance to all, if this is in the incorrect place please forgive my ignorance!


----------

